# Rouge River Shuttle needed May 23, 2016



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

buckmanriver said:


> Most of the companies in the area will not do single vehicle shuttles


???? I have done lots of single vehicle shuttles. Besides it is permit season and they have other vehicles to move. Have you tried Affordable Shuttles, Whitewater Cowboys, Rogue Wilderness Adventures or god forbid, the Galice store?


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Wadeinthewater said:


> ???? I have done lots of single vehicle shuttles. Besides it is permit season and they have other vehicles to move. Have you tried Affordable Shuttles, Whitewater Cowboys, Rogue Wilderness Adventures or god forbid, the Galice store?


I am guessing the $210 coastal shuttle cost is their hang up since all the passes are closed. 

OP, you gotta pay to play... put a 1 in front of that $50 and you'll get more bites.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

heavyswimmer said:


> I am guessing the $210 coastal shuttle cost is their hang up since all the passes are closed.


Eden Valley is open. Rouge Wilderness will do that route for $165. I guess I was spoiled by the lack of snow the last couple of years. We did trips over spring break and Bear Camp was open.


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

Rogue! Rouge is a color.


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Bear camp road is opening today. That will bring the shuttle cost down significantly. Last time I heard of anyone getting a shuttle for less than 50 bucks was in the early 90's....


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

I've used affordable shuttles several times. $100. Usually only have one vehicle needing shuttled. Never had a problem with only having one rig. My rig was stolen one of the times. That's 20% of my shuttles on lower rogue have ended with a stolen vehicle lol.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

willieboater said:


> Last time I heard of anyone getting a shuttle for less than 50 bucks was in the early 90's....


That's funneh.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Right, Rogue! That is good to know that bear camp road is open as of today!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

willieboater,

Where did you read that Bear creek road was open for the 2016 season? 

Thanks,

~ B


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

buckmanriver said:


> willieboater,
> 
> Where did you read that Bear creek road was open for the 2016 season?
> 
> ...



I will be nice... before you recreate in national forest that you are unfamiliar with it is best to call the local Ranger District for information.

In this case, you want... it straight from the horse's mouth.

Rogue River-Siskiyou National Forest
3040 Biddle Road
Medford, OR 97504
(541) 618-2200


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

buckmanriver said:


> willieboater,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the operations manager at Whitewater Cowboys. They drove over it yesterday. The website says Eden valley and bear camp are both closed but Eden valley has been open for a couple weeks already. My shuttle last weekend went over Eden valley. 

They haven't updated the website yet. 


Sent with my superpowers using Mountain Buzz


----------

